# Help me Identify this old Mongoose?



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

I scored an old Mongoose IBOC pro SX off of Craigslist but I can't figure out the year it was made or what components are stock and such. help?

Also if you know how much something like this would be worth, that would help too. It has a carbon aluminum composite frame, XTR v brakes, some really cool shimano "servo action" brake levers, and a manitou fork witha TI spring. thanks.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw the ad for that bike and I was considering calling because I couldn't tell what cranks, deraillers were on it from the pictures. Some of the parts are low end so I am afraid the bike is not very valueable. If you paid the asking price I would say you got a pretty good deal though. It is a nice bike and the price I saw was fair.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

The only low end components I can find on it are the STX crank and the Profile stem, everything else seems to be pretty nice. And I paid 100$ for it. The rims I suppose aren't high end, but not quite low end either from what i can tell.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

One man's low-end is another man's 'pretty nice'


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

You've answered your own question: It's worth $100.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Check those forks carefully, they crack. Assuming the XTR Vees are not worn out you got your money's worth right there. I actually really like the frame, but what do I know?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Buggyr333 said:


> The only low end components I can find on it are the STX crank and the Profile stem, everything else seems to be pretty nice. And I paid 100$ for it. The rims I suppose aren't high end, but not quite low end either from what i can tell.


You're right, I should have said mid range on the parts. The v-brakes alone are worth alot. You got a good deal for sure.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Looptail always bumps value up in my book.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> Check those forks carefully, they crack. Assuming the XTR Vees are not worn out you got your money's worth right there. I actually really like the frame, but what do I know?


Where do they usually crack? It seems to work pretty well for now, (i had to take it apart and clean it a bit though to make it smooth)

Anyone have any idea on the year?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Buggyr333 said:


> Where do they usually crack? It seems to work pretty well for now, (i had to take it apart and clean it a bit though to make it smooth)
> 
> Anyone have any idea on the year?


They crack at the back of the brace.

Bikepedia has that bike manufactured for 4 years 1993 thru 1996, based on color and frame material I'm thinking you have a 1994 - 1993 was all alloy, 1995 was green and 1996 was blue, there is no color listed for 1994, but frame was composite, parts don't match at all, but that means very little.


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

1994 it was carbon and green.
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Mongoose/Mongoose1994.pdf
yours has no repl. rear mech hanger. i think its 95/96
fork has been replaced later. its 98/99


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

It's a nice old bike and definitely worth what you paid. I would agree with 95/96 based on the componentry. These old mongooses (mongeese?) don't get much love given they're a Taiwanese mass production, but I love mine and ride it regularly. Fun old bike!









PS. no making fun of my rock ring. ;-)


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

XTR v's are worth some cash now huh? Did Shimano finally stop making them?

-Schmitty-


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

So I found an old IBOC Pro Cro-Moly frame and matching rigid IBOC fork. Should I build it up? If anybody in the Santa Rosa, Ca. area wants it on trade for something of equal value let me know 
I'm more into vintage road.


----------



## uhnoyted1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have an old IBOC Zero G but don't know where to get parts for it. I remember it had a thread-less head with a single bolt. It's in my shed and I'll take pics of if. I was thinking of buying a new bike "Specialized" for about $500, but don't know if I should just keep what I have. I haven't ridden the IBOC in about 14 years. What do you guys recommend or any ideas?

-Jason


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought 2 new rock rings at my LBS and thought they would fit on some old bike I had but I have yet to find out what kind of crank they will fit on! What kind of crank is on this bike?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

swizzroller said:


> 1994 it was carbon and green.
> http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Mongoose/Mongoose1994.pdf
> yours has no repl. rear mech hanger. i think its 95/96
> fork has been replaced later. its 98/99


These have popped up here a couple times:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6414557&postcount=45

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6814449

It's clearly carbon. It's like the German market had totally different models, so this could be a 1994 and the RD is an original component; but...who knows...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Schmitty said:


> XTR v's are worth some cash now huh? Did Shimano finally stop making them?
> 
> -Schmitty-


I think maybe they did drop Vees fromm the 9XX range this year, but they've always had a good resale value due to their excessively high MRSP. I was interested to note that the 2010 XT Vees were not parallel-push anymore - Shimano finally deciding that wasn't such a good idea after all?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

uhnoyted1 said:


> I have an old IBOC Zero G but don't know where to get parts for it. I remember it had a thread-less head with a single bolt. It's in my shed and I'll take pics of if. I was thinking of buying a new bike "Specialized" for about $500, but don't know if I should just keep what I have. I haven't ridden the IBOC in about 14 years. What do you guys recommend or any ideas?
> 
> -Jason


for ~$100 invested in fixing up the IBOC, you'll have a comparable or even better bike to a new bike in the $500 range. Sure it might not have a craptastic suspension fork w/ just as craptastic disc brakes. Pull out the iboc, get a tuneup, new tires (if needed) and replace parts as needed. Parts are gonna be the same as 15 yrs ago, not much has really changed, except for new "standards" which is pretty much hype for a basic XC mtn bike.


----------



## Buggyr333 (Apr 8, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> I think maybe they did drop Vees fromm the 9XX range this year, but they've always had a good resale value due to their excessively high MRSP. I was interested to note that the 2010 XT Vees were not parallel-push anymore - Shimano finally deciding that wasn't such a good idea after all?


I dont know if XT ever was parallel push. I think that's only XTR. and they are still like that. But they did recieve a superficial makeover.


----------

